# Latest On Valentines Day Snowstorm



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

CHECK OUT ACCUWEATHER.COM FOR THE LATEST! HENRY HAS ALL THE LATEST INFO!


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Henry is the man!!!*

I just saw his recent video and the guy is going nuts. Since the begining of this winter all I saw him do was scratch his head. Now he's got his hat on and the madman is back!!! Looks like a doosy for us out here tri-state area! What do you guys think?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I definately want snow, what I do not want is a Blizzard.
Henry is talking Blizzard with 18-24 inches of blowing snow. 
I would rather 12" of nice ......snow.

Well I guess this winter we will go from one extreme to another.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

We have to love the Henry the mad man! It looks like things are looking better for us in New England as well. I have a feeling this might be a storm to talk about when it is over!!!

Mak.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Buy Your CANDY Early*

Henry has his hat on!!! So buy your candy early!!! Guess you guys are going to get what you've been asking for. I'm glad for all of you it's been a dry winter.

Ray Grimes


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ya know out of all the times Ive been plowin, a blizzard is the way to go. I find that I make more money when the wind is howlin and the snow is light. Point is I have to keep coming back to plow a customer to take care of the drifts. But hey, at this point whatever we get, Im okay with it.


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

Just checked and even the local boys are starting to get on the band wagon nervously they are afraid of their ratings. But now they're saying "POTENTIALY" heavy snowfall for central Pa..


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

BMPM;368736 said:


> Just checked and even the local boys are starting to get on the band wagon nervously they are afraid of their ratings. But now they're saying "POTENTIALY" heavy snowfall for central Pa..


 Your so right the local boys have too worry about there ratings they just sit back and collect there fat pay checks and let guys like the mad man Henry stick ther necks out then the jump on the band wagon when tt is already snowing and suck in all the credit like they really did ther job when they have been wrong all winter!! I never watch the local's there all showmanship and speak with a forked tongue!!

Mak.


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

check out the latest on henrys predictions! 16" here in central pa!!!!!!!!:yow!: :yow!:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

anything over 8 inches my rates go's up big time


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;368836 said:


> anything over 8 inches my rates go's up big time


 I will say a pray for all of us in the Norheast! We all need this storm to help out with paying the bills! And if getting more then 8 inches for you will help i will say another!!

Mak.


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

8" i want to see 3' the more the better :yow!: :yow!:


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

We aren't supposed to get that much here, but I hope it works out for all you guys though. I'll be happy with a plowable event none the less. Good Luck!


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

DodgeRam1985;368882 said:


> We aren't supposed to get that much here, but I hope it works out for all you guys though. I'll be happy with a plowable event none the less. Good Luck!


 Thanks same too you!!


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*re*

any snow would be good i haven't even plowed yet so the more the better


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i wouldnt be surprised if we dont even get an inch here in mid-michigan:realmad:


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*oh boy*

holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Accuweather has us down here in Maryland getting anywhere between 3" and a foot. 
Weather.com says rain then a few scattered snow showers... 

I don't know what to believe. Guess we'll see Tuesday night...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

We're gettin it baby and i cant wait. You know when you get that feeling, when you just know something big is gonna happen...xysport 

Also, the farmers almanac called this. But they said it would happen by the 12th...so theyre not so far off....itll be 13th-14th.

Look at that snow ratio number, its gonna be like powder and be blowin around like a mother f****r!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

i hope its not blowing like a mother f***er...8" is all i need, 12"+ that sucks!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I just watched his blog...he said possibilty for 40-60 mph winds all the way into Thursday. even those winds blowing around 8" of snow is gonna be a mess


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

4 inches of snow with winds like that could still give you huge a$$ drifts lol, man this is gonna be one whopper of a storm, lets all pray that they dont fcuk us over again


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

If they get this one wrong they should all lose there jobs...IMO, all i know is, with 12"+ of snow means you have to plow your lots more than once, which means double the hours, which means mucho dinero, which means I'm very very excited ....payup payup payup


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

06HD BOSS;369060 said:


> We're gettin it baby and i cant wait. You know when you get that feeling, when you just know something big is gonna happen...xysport
> 
> Also, the farmers almanac called this. But they said it would happen by the 12th...so theyre not so far off....itll be 13th-14th.
> 
> Look at that snow ratio number, its gonna be like powder and be blowin around like a mother f****r!


LOL I know the feeling I had it last weekend and we got 5 inches I felt that feeling again now we are getting 6-12 local stations are calling 10 + here.Gonna get a little CRAZY fellas.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Just looked at Elliot Abrams report on Accuweather...
He doesn't seem to think this will be quite the storm that Henry does.

Elliot's Link


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

elliot is a **** henry rulespayup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

> Just looked at Elliot Abrams report on Accuweather...


F*** HIM & his blog!


----------



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

*Hey Sawbone*

We can't tell what we are getting here either. 
But I am hopeful.
Good plowing if we get the snow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Most of my driveways are in a field. Let that wind blow baby. I'll end up plowing 4 times.payup


----------



## 04Sierra (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey guys new to the sight. I just started reading Henry's blog and I hope he is right because the local news is saying mostly a mix along with rain for the Philly area.


----------



## Lazer_Z (Dec 16, 2003)

06HD BOSS;369359 said:


> F*** HIM & his blog!





04Sierra;369437 said:


> Hey guys new to the sight. *I just started reading Henry's blog* and I hope he is right because the local news is saying mostly a mix along with rain for the Philly area.


 04Sierra see above from 06HDBOSS.

Please let's just all say our little prayer to the snow God's because I need some $$ and I also need to get the hell outta the house.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Not Much Faith in....*

I don't have much faith in Elliot Abrhams, he's been one of the worse guessers in these parts! He's on the net now since he can't get a job on any Network! For years he's been on every Boston TV station and worked his way down to radio, and now nobody will even listen to him on some weak AM station, so now he's guessing on the net!

Out of all the guessers I put a little faith in NECN more than any other station, they don't have to sell ads to stay on the air, our cable bill pay's for their broadcast, so they're guesser's tend to be a bit more conservative and less flamboyant about there forecasts.

Joe Joyce is still calling for 12+" for interior parts of New England, he's always said it will be a mix along the coast

So Elliot Smelliot, can just suck wind IMHO!

Jay


----------



## 04Sierra (Jan 26, 2007)

Got it, Elliot is a toolbox and Henry is the man.


----------



## Lazer_Z (Dec 16, 2003)

Do any of you have a site that has rock solid info as far as what to expect out of this storm? I'd like to see some really good info for Jersey.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Local weatherman are driving me nuts!!*

I have been using Accu-Weather for 3 years now and I have been watching Henry like everyone else the past 3 day's.At 6pm tonight local guy says 4-8 next channel the guy says I am not sure,tune in Monday night.Weather channel says snow showers then snow.Henry says 12-15 inches.If I had a rock in my hand I would have launched it through the TV.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I hope this Henry guy realizes that if we get no snow or a rain event that he will have about 4000 guys with 8 ft plows driving thru his front window!

In a normal year, there would be just the standard oops, but at this point this year, he's got some serious stones saying what he is unless he's right. Pray for Henry at this point! He's still 2 days and 40 forecasts away. But, I LOVE that dark blue map!!!

Put the plow on today, gassed up the skid steer, checked out the snow blower, and said a big prayer. 

Just need to warm up the coat and gloves....all this for the 3" we inevitably get. :bluebounc


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

I personally belive that Henry has the right train of thought about this storm. He says he's still sticking to his map but he's not ruling out some minor adjustments on amounts. The NWS is saying a period of freezing rain and sleet here in central pa tues/wed and then in the same sentence they say the majority of central pa will see just heavy snow. I'll stick with Henry on the cold air comming in will be in place and the storm will form on the cold front. The bottom line is "LETS ALL MAKE SOME WELL DESERVED MONEY" and get me out of the freakin' house !


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

Henry has been nothin but a fukn jinx the whole winter. The more he flaps his gums about big storms, the quicker those storms fizzle. It is amazing how bad his winter storm forecasting has been- I just don't think you can get any worse as a professional meteorologist.

Now he's doing it again, dangling the carrot. Maybe this time the blind squirrel will find a nut, and the cold air will win the battle in my area.



Don't get me wrong: I still love the excitement he brings with his extravagantly wild guesses and hopes for blizzards. If he gets this one right, all will be forgiven.


----------



## Scottish Lscape (Aug 13, 2005)

Update as of 10 O'clock news. The local guys say 3"-6" Tuesday overnight then changing to rain. If this is true. Plow fast and make as much $$$ as you can.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*plow fast*

Thats my plan of attack, if its plowable at 6am im going!!!!! Enough of this S&%T winter!!! We need $$$$$ LOLOLOL....Good luck guys lets wait and see...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It's looking good for the interior of New England, but not so great for the coastal areas. The predicitions drop off a lot. The Cape is only going to get like 2" before the rain kicks in.


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

this storm is a bust for me. Time to get equipment ready for spring. I hate weathermen. 12+ one day 3-5 the next day.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

ManorLandscape8;369864 said:


> this storm is a bust for me. Time to get equipment ready for spring. I hate weathermen. 12+ one day 3-5 the next day.


At this point i would love even 3 to 5 as long as i get to plow and make some payup .


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

Look at it this way most of us havent got to plow this year yet, so we can make some money and get out of the house.


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

Someone please put a bullet in Henry's head.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

hey Henry does his best, makes us all upset from time to time, but he's there for guys like us and if you have that much your lucky....we could have no weather guys at all....and that would kinda suck


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

i am right on the line of 3-5 and 4-8 my truck went into the shop this morning and just found out i might get it back tomorrow night but he is not promising anything.


----------



## trycyber (Sep 13, 2006)

18 to 24 in some nearby towns


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

We got an inch of ice and about an inch of snow on top of it. 
And it hasn't gotten above freezing yet, so it's still pretty slippery in some spots here. 

Today the local weatherman said no more storms for us this season. Time to start breaking out the spring stuff.


----------

